# Are these CNVi modules supported in FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE?



## mondalex (Apr 4, 2019)

Are these Integrated Intel® Wireless-AC (CNVi) and Companion RF (CRF) Modules supported in FreeBSD?

Intel® Wireless-AC 9560
Intel® Wireless-AC 9462
Intel® Wireless-AC 9461


----------

